# Hanging with Friends



## jules (Nov 25, 2011)

Anyone know how to get Hanging with Friends? When trying to access the Android marketplace, I am automatically re-directed to the Amazon app store, where there is Hanging with Friends Cheat, but no Hanging with Friends. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## OmgitzFire (Nov 28, 2011)

you prolly will have to slideload it because amazon doesn't let you access the android market place, unless you root of course.

you should try looking up some guides for that, but its fairly simple.


----------

